# Sears Hunting



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, I have a driving passion to get a vintage? Sears Garden Tractor Setup. :dazed: Mostly, it is an emotional return to growing up with my Grandfather (worked for Sears) had a Suburban 12 with all the goodies. My want list? 18hp Onan ST18/6.

SO here's the question. What am I looking out for? I'm OK with getting in deep and love the restore and tinker. This will be a workhorse for me for all the things the LT1000 can't do and the chores too small for the Bota. Thanks in advance for the help and advice. This is a great forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All I can say is you've got the fever. May the wife have mercy on your soul!:lmao: What vkind of budget are you looking at? Total basket case cor are you looking for a runner that is cosmetically challenged or something that needs little to get it museum quality?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

All the above, and Yes the wife knows I have a problem. :lmao: She would rather have me buy equipment to get the chores done instead of Vintage Mandolins.  

I have knowledge of everything BUT the Onan engines. What I have gleaned is they are a beast and hard (and expensive) to get parts for. The expensive doesn't bother me so much given the price of new product in that class (actually, I have a hard time finding anything in that class anymore. It's either a step down to something that does not accept the 3pt stuff or a big leap up in price and size to something too big for the job. 

Price? Most everything I see for sale is in the ballpark basket or otherwise.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 16 horse power Onan in my John Deere and I don't want to piss anyone else off, but the Onans are among the best engines ever, in my opinion. My 26 year old engine just goes and goes and goes, and runs like roller bearings! I know that the other motors like Kohler and all are equally as good, but I sure as heck like that Onan!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What vintage are you looking for? 1960s 70s?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a tough one. I really like the styling of the 60's. Clean lines, symetric etc... I think the 70's offered more creature comforts and capabilities. I'm hoping to go dual on the rears for stability on some of the hills round heya!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Plus, try to find a plow for the new sleevehitch tractors.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

I think these both would be fine. 60's and I'm sure not Onan. But oh my.......


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, few issues might be cost or having to do a rebuild - since theyre a popular collector tractor, it might cost a small fortune for one - and then that tractor might need quite a bit of work- most likely motor wise.

They are out there- you might have to search quite a bit or do the ebay thing tho.

My sears craftsmans arent that old - mid 80's to 90's - i prefer the older ones over the newer stuff anyway- you cant tinker on a new one.

Good luck in the search.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello my name HickoryNut and I am addicted to tractors. 

Take time to setup your shop..racks,lights,tools,maybe lift,radio etc. etc.
You have good idea type tractor your seeking,also see if any near by dealer or good ole tinkers can give you on job hand,and don't forget to visit tractor events..meet folks and new ideas.

And there ain't no cure for this addiction by the way.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Hello my name HickoryNut and I am addicted to tractors.
> And there ain't no cure for this addiction by the way.


Who said anything about wanting to be cured???? 

I want to know what disease all those people have that don't have multiple tractors,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Onan 2 cyl 16.5 HP

Small Garden Tractor

Something like these??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bread and butter! Great deal from the sounds of it. You buying it Walt?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

With gas prices the way they are, I would go for the one that's the most areo efficient


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Bread and butter! Great deal from the sounds of it. You buying it Walt?



I had thought about it i would like to do a from the ground up restoration.. Older sears, and the old cubs are plentiful around these parts for some reason.. I think its the lack of interest in restoring??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This one is pricey but interesting> Cub Cadet 108 W/Haban mower


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes! I have found a few also. What I would like to have someone chime in is what do I need to avoid with that Onan series. I can make a rocket out of Plumbers Tape and aluminum foil, but if it can't be fixed my options for a repower are limited.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

wjjones said:


> This one is pricey but interesting> Cub Cadet 108 W/Haban mower


I saw that one and honestly, I would consider Cub Cadet as well from the same era. There was a ST or SS with a ton of stuff up by you for the same ballpark. I agree that is a little pricey. Hmmmm, maybe I need TWO!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Walt,

Here you go. cubcadet Leave my Sears alone


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Walt,
> 
> Here you go. cubcadet Leave my Sears alone



Thats a nice old cub too! I had also recently looked at one of the dual fuel Johndeere gts. It would use gas, or propane but i cant find it now.. must have already been sold thats my luck..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> I saw that one and honestly, I would consider Cub Cadet as well from the same era. There was a ST or SS with a ton of stuff up by you for the same ballpark. I agree that is a little pricey. Hmmmm, maybe I need TWO!



You arent so far away that you couldnt pick one up here if the price is good... You may want to check Knoxville CL as well..


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Dangit Walt! I can't get the Cadet with the Haban off my mind now..........:dazed:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I always tell my wife that all my mowers are backups for the mowers - which is true. Im working on building 4 more mowers to add to my 10 that do already - cant have enough backups.... plus have to factor in when maintence comes due, breakages n stuff......so at least one is always ready to go.


To get your Sears and Cub fix- heres a couple yoo tube channels to check out :

Chooman69 - he owns a bunch of vintage sears tractors

500 passwords- he fully restored a 60's wheelhorse and Cub cadet to showroom finish

TheSaturnV - hes restoring a vintage SS Sears


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Dangit Walt! I can't get the Cadet with the Haban off my mind now..........:dazed:



Sorry...................... It is nice though..


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

wjjones said:


> This one is pricey but interesting> Cub Cadet 108 W/Haban mower


Walter, Pricey? that rig would go for $3800. here! just don't see those mowers though they're all deck (or Zero turn) mowers here.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> To get your Sears and Cub fix- heres a couple yoo tube channels to check out :
> 
> Chooman69 - he owns a bunch of vintage sears tractors
> 
> ...


Thanks Dangerous.  I can't get anything done watchin movies. No really, I didn't get anything done last night. 

I'm sitting here watchin You Tube and the wife walks in my office and says. "Oh Crap, he's gonna buy another tractor! You are an addict!" I couldn't even look behind me I just kept watchin' and said "Uh-Huh". :dazed:


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

But Hey? I still need some advice. Going saturday to look at an ST18-6, I believe. Are there any physical things (Other than running the engine) do I need to look for on The Onan? How bout the deck? Anyone care to "give away" a secret the normally competent buyer might overlook? Thanks Y'All this forum rocks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> But Hey? I still need some advice. Going saturday to look at an ST18-6, I believe. Are there any physical things (Other than running the engine) do I need to look for on The Onan? How bout the deck? Anyone care to "give away" a secret the normally competent buyer might overlook? Thanks Y'All this forum rocks!



I am not very familiar with the onan but i know some of these guys are. I have always heard they are really good engines though. There is a site that sells parts for them as well.. The deck you just want to make sure theres no major damage like holes, rust, etc because you can replace the service parts if needed.. Look at the welds for the lift brackets, and sway bar to make sure they are intact as well..these are just a few things the other members can add to this i hope.. Tell your wife you cant help it because theres no tractor rehab available. Now give her some $$$, and say I Love You Dear Sweet Wife of mine!!.. i really need this tractor...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

One thing : parts are absolutely expensive . RV's still use onan motors for thier generators- so possibly an RV service could order them. Theyre a decent powerful motor tho.

I have a beastly 20HP onan twin sitting in my shed off a 90's GT 6000 - the starter is messed from the previous owner ( if i fiddle with it i can get it to crank) but the biggie is no spark - i really have too many other projects to mess with the motor at the moment ( itd go real nice on a modified tractor im tinkering with) - sometime ill see if it actually does run.

Price will depend on a few things - how nice it is ( if its been restored) and how much work it might need ( iif its been a worker) - it all boils down to how much work youd like to put into it to make it operational .

Im the type of guy that doesnt mind getting his hands dirty- i get tractors dirt cheep and rebuild em. If a tractor youre looking at needs some work ( like it runs but the deck needs attention) - is it something that you can handle? if its rough but runs it can always be restored later.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

DT,
from the pics it was a worker but runs well according to the owner. Has the deck, plow, middle buster, disc, drag and front blade. I'm assuming I'm gonna tear into this thing and make it mine. That usually means refurbing to use, NOT a Trailer Queen. Might come out with stock colors or it might be camo. But it will run and work as good or better than original. That's how Grandad did it, and Dad, and that's my MO also. Bay number 1 is clear in the shop and ready for incoming. SO DT venture me a guess what this package might be worth? Because I know me and I'll let the emotion overide the smart!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When you go to look at it- definitely run it around and try it out - if the deck is off it- turn the mandrels and see if they spin - make sure stuff will move , and just need servicing . Going by the average price of a basic running functioning tractor it can start around $300- since its a vintage tractor and has all those implements included - its hard to tell what would be a good offer.

If you figure for a 'new' tractor with all new implements - price wise would be well near $10,000 ( say $4000 for the tractor and at least $400 and up for each implement)- it should be definitley cheeper with the older tractor and implements included.

Id say if you were a collector, a total strip down and paint would be normal - since itll be a worker, id worry more about mechanical stuff and paint just the rusty bits ( POR 15 works great on rusty metal) .

Ive painted a couple tractors that ive rebuilt, mostly because of either a horrible paint color ( i had one bright purple believe it or not) or total rustbucket.

The purple one i used .99 cent spray paint on- i scuffed up the old paint and resprayed it ( left the dents and all) - paint STILL looks good after all these years - i painted a rustbucket with $5 cans of paint - stripped it to bare metal and now the stuff is all dull and scratches easy - im not happy with it- ill repaint it again with my HVLP gun.

Most tractors i leave the original 'petina' factory paint and scratches , just give em a coat of wax once inna while - i leave grease on some parts ( keeps the rust away) - and just do a normal maintence service on them 1 to 2 times a year- depending how much i use them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> DT,
> from the pics it was a worker but runs well according to the owner. Has the deck, plow, middle buster, disc, drag and front blade. I'm assuming I'm gonna tear into this thing and make it mine. That usually means refurbing to use, NOT a Trailer Queen. Might come out with stock colors or it might be camo. But it will run and work as good or better than original. That's how Grandad did it, and Dad, and that's my MO also. Bay number 1 is clear in the shop and ready for incoming. SO DT venture me a guess what this package might be worth? Because I know me and I'll let the emotion overide the smart!



What is his asking price??


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Walt,
You know, I don't know. It is a we will talk when you get here kinda thing. 

DT
I'm with ya , that is why I'm not really afraid of the Onan as much as what to look for. I can repower the thing with a VanGuard or what have you if'n I had to. Just rather have all the right stuff, if'n you know what I mean.

Im thinking I wanna start at 5-600? IS that insulting?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Walt,
> You know, I don't know. It is a we will talk when you get here kinda thing.
> 
> DT
> ...



Not insulting at all i was gonna say $500 to $800 would be as high as i would go, and thats because of the implements that are with it.., and the implements would have to be in decent shape. I dont mean showroom condition but not falling apart either..


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Walt,
Locally I just saw a GT craftsman about 10 years old with the sleeve hitch, deck,disc and blade for around 1000. They are beefy looking and parts are still plentiful. That is how I settled on the figure. 

And DT wasn't kidding even a used Deere, Simplicity and Bota Garden Variety are 5-10 thousand. Don't know about you but I have a hard time remembering what's on a hundred much less 1000 dollar bill. :dazed:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Thanks Walt,
> Locally I just saw a GT craftsman about 10 years old with the sleeve hitch, deck,disc and blade for around 1000. They are beefy looking and parts are still plentiful. That is how I settled on the figure.
> 
> And DT wasn't kidding even a used Deere, Simplicity and Bota Garden Variety are 5-10 thousand. Don't know about you but I have a hard time remembering what's on a hundred much less 1000 dollar bill. :dazed:


 The amount of implements he has is a plus, and the deck.. Keep us updated on how you turn out Sat...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I just saw these...

John Deere Mowers + attachments


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

If you like Green, that's a good deal! And on the other hand.......this could be fun !!!!!!Wheelie / racing lawn tractor machine AWSOME!!!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones: Thats darn cheep for those JD's probably because hes under the gun to get rid of em- best time to buy. Specially for those gold plated tractors under the green/yellow paint :lmao:


HickoryNut: Pimp my lawntractor? "wheelie machine, can be made fast easy and custom modifed " seem all scarey to me - its one thing if its done right, its another when its hobbled together. Ive modded a few tractors- it isnt "easy" to make one fast by any means ( unless youve signed your will and have a death wish). My first few were plenty fast, but seriously scarey to drive - next one is bieng built right.

My wife's step bro was going to sell me a lawntractor with a 250CC motorcycle motor on it for $80 - my nephew was there and i asked him what it looked like. He said " looks all cobbled together" - it didnt run and 'cobbled together' means id pretty much tear the thing apart and have to redo it correctly- since i have a bazillion projects, i had to pass- one less thing to get to eventually.

I bot a tractor off him before- it was $10, i figured for parts- it was well worth it - i couldnt believe how badly he'd messed it up - basically one things good were the front axle, some motor parts, hood and the chassis- rest went to the junk yard.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> If you like Green, that's a good deal! And on the other hand.......this could be fun !!!!!!Wheelie / racing lawn tractor machine AWSOME!!!!



Looks pretty cool but when that lady finds her stroller wheel missing he used for the wheelie bar.... it might get ugly...


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Countdown begins. Ready for Incoming!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Countdown begins. Ready for Incoming!



Clearing out its new home??


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, the Orange Roughy has to be an outside pet till she stops piddling between the tires. Think she is going to need a new side cover seal and plate for the lift.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I believe i would put something down to let her puddle on, and keep her inside theres nothing worse than the weather working on it...


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Good luck in your search and welcome!!!! i wanted to get a older Sers tractor and got a 78 GT14,,,,, and that was it,,,,now i have a Sears Tiller, sears chipper, 2 sears mowers.......its a fun addiction especially that the only thing i paid for was $5 for the chipper...anyways welcome and have fun !


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Search Complete! Posted pics in the introduction forum (don't know why now that I think about it). Now I have to wait through the weekend to order the "parts list". Yes, the wife got to buy her new tub motor and expects me to put it in soon. The audacity of that woman!  I have equipment to work on. 

Happy Memorial Day Everyone, and a BIG thanks to our men and woman who gave it all so we could be free!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Search Complete! Posted pics in the introduction forum (don't know why now that I think about it). Now I have to wait through the weekend to order the "parts list". Yes, the wife got to buy her new tub motor and expects me to put it in soon. The audacity of that woman!  I have equipment to work on.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Everyone, and a BIG thanks to our men and woman who gave it all so we could be free!




I would say you better put the tub motor in first!!


----------

